

If JavaScript is the assembly of the web, where are the compilers? - peregrineplanet
http://peregrineplanet.com/post/if-js-is-assembly-for-web-where-are-the-compilers

======
hoodoof
V8?

~~~
mooism2
V8 compiles Javascript to native code, it does not compile
Java/Perl/Haskell/whatever to Javascript.

